# Questions about the CF Medical for Reserves



## Veteran`s son (20 Apr 2003)

Hello 


 Does the Medical Officer give you a paper to be filled out by your family doctor asking if the applicant is suitable for military service?

How long would it take to find out if the CF Medical Board passed or failed the applicant?

Any information would be appreciated please!


----------



## ninty9 (21 Apr 2003)

No, a doctor only fills out a form if there is something wrong with you.

In my case I havd broken my arm a few years ago and had surgery and screws in place.  They wanted to know if I had full motion and that it was checked by a doctor.  This was the only think I had to get filled out by a doctor.


----------



## trackratte (25 Apr 2003)

Hey. I‘m new here, but I just submitted my forms and stuff today for the reserves. I was wondering if there is an eye exam with the medical and how the eye exam works. thanks


----------



## Marti (25 Apr 2003)

the medical eye exam is pretty simple, they just ask you to read lines of an eye chart from a couple of metres away. if you wear glasses you‘ll do it with and without, if you can‘t see anything on the chart without glasses they‘ll give you a form for your eye doctor to fill out.


----------



## rolandstrong (25 Apr 2003)

Anyone have an idea how long the part 3 medical takes? I have some tight deadlines getting on course this summer. I have been waiting 2 weeks now.


----------

